# 28KRS Information Please



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m looking at a 2006 28KRS and am wondering what I should be looking for! Besides the standard checks for water leaks/damage, systems checks, etc, any info on how these things tow or any inside tips from current or previous owners is appreciated. I have noticed there are not many of them and they seem to sell quickly. An approximate value would be a great starting point- NADA seems to start at ‘07 with pricing. For me, I like the idea of a Harley garage/ guest bedroom/ dog (3rescues) sleeping area. Does anyone knows the history of these 23 and 28s? Is 2006 the first year for them? Why have no other mfg’s made a TT/TH like this? Thank you for any info.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The 2006 brochure is located here. 

Brochures


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you. I’ve tried to find everything I could on them on this site and other places. Sort of wrestling with myself on what I need vs. want. First RV in 1997 was a ‘72ish Winnebago D-24. I seem to lean toward classics. Thanks, John


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

Well I did it. Brought the ‘06 28KRS home today. None of you tried to stop me. You should all be ashamed! First impression was that it towed and tracked nicely. Tomorrow will be cleaning and familiarization. Really grateful for this site and all the excellent information I’ve gotten already. I know I’m a little late getting into these things but it seems well made and looking forward to some new adventures.


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

Re: 2006 28KRS, found this unusual that a version of the wardrobe was in the garage instead of to the right of entry door. Have not seen this on others. I found new fender skirts at Icondirect.com, but at $210 each will have to save for a bit! It’s crossed my mind to repaint the rig, like an Earl Schieb-type paint job. Has anyone done this or looked into it?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The 2012 -280 RS I use to own had the wardrobe in the corner directly across from yours. The ramp door on the newer version has a wider opening if I remember correctly. 56 inch


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

I have that one as well. The leaker cabinet! I see the newer ones no longer have the set of 3 small cabinets above the bunks, nor the bathroom cabinet alongside the sink. I will be in ‘caulk and eterna-bond mode’ for another few days, then get inside for the real fun 👍🏼


----------

